# Sticky  Official Springfield Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck

Post your pics of your favorite Springfields (you own) here!


----------



## ks1

XDM-10mm, 4.5" and 3.8"


----------



## Arizona Desertman




----------



## Belt Fed




----------



## Shipwreck

Nice!!!


----------



## DataMan357

*My XDM Elite OSP 10mm 4.5. Custom lettering by me....This hand cannon shoots dead on at any distance with Buffalo Bore 180gr Heavy HP's. And quite a few other brands too....😎 I also installed Talon Pro grips. Pictures of that to come later.
















*


----------



## Belt Fed

Nice awesome gun for sure, they used to make a crayon like stick that would fill the grooves of the letters. you could buy them in a few colors but they wasn't crayons. haven't seen any in a while i used a few of them and they worked and stayed in place.


----------



## DataMan357

*I use bright white fingernail polish. Cover the area you want to fill in and let dry about five mins; Then use Acetone-Free Fingernail polish remover on a shop towel or cotton rag and wipe gently in circles until just the lettering shows. I have done this for many years. All of my Glocks, Sig's, and Ruger's have the lettering filled in with white....*


----------



## Jester560

My XDM10 4.5 OSP


----------



## DataMan357

*Nice Camo..! Was this from the factory or did you customize this? Really sweet looking gun Jester...!!*


----------



## Belt Fed




----------



## Arizona Desertman

Belt Fed said:


> Nice awesome gun for sure, they used to make a crayon like stick that would fill the grooves of the letters. you could buy them in a few colors but they wasn't crayons. haven't seen any in a while i used a few of them and they worked and stayed in place.


I use white enamel paint and a thin paint brush to fill the letters. Then rub off the excess paint with enamel reducer on a slightly damp Q-Tip. You don't want the Q-Tip to be soaking wet with the reducer otherwise you'll wash all the paint out. Guns with clean crisp roll markings come out the best.


----------



## DataMan357

*AZ. Now that's some AWESOME looking pistols!! The fingernail polish I use on my guns is enamel based too.
Never wears out or fades. All of my pistols look like yours with the lettering filled in. Again; SWEET looking guns AZ...!!....*


----------



## Shipwreck

Let's try to just keep this thread about Springfields....


----------



## Shipwreck

An XD I had about 15 years ago....


----------



## DataMan357

Shipwreck said:


> Let's try to just keep this thread about Springfields....


*I agree Shipwreck. Keep this thread about Springfield's only.
What's up with these people?!...LOL...*


----------



## Belt Fed

Anyone know who makes a fiber optic sight to replace the elevated junk on the FDE XDM i just posted. since it's taking a year for a stamp on a suppressor to come in i won't be buying one.


----------



## Shipwreck

Belt Fed said:


> Anyone know who makes a fiber optic sight to replace the elevated junk on the FDE XDM i just posted. since it's taking a year for a stamp on a suppressor to come in i won't be buying one.



I just found this: https://www.amazon.com/TRUGLO-Fiber-Optic-Handgun-Springfield-excluding/dp/B000YJ2EO2

But you want suppressor height fiber optics. That is going to be difficult


----------



## Shipwreck

This was all I could find.... Dawson Precision Springfield XD/XDm Suppressor Height Fixed Competition Sight Set Black Rear & Fiber Optic Front


----------



## Belt Fed

Shipwreck said:


> I just found this: https://www.amazon.com/TRUGLO-Fiber-Optic-Handgun-Springfield-excluding/dp/B000YJ2EO2
> 
> But you want suppressor height fiber optics. That is going to be difficult


Them right there may work, I do not want suppressor height. I put them in my basket. i'll have to look at the length from sight to that plate. it's not much. I may put a holosun 507 on it. i ordered the free plate today. i never liked co witnessing a red dot to irons either, too distracting for me to try and line all that up. thanks, i think them may work. I put a set of them Dawsons on a smith 10mm and they are nice.


----------



## Rock185

My favorite, and only, Springfield


----------



## Zahnarzt

Anyone pickup a Springfield Prodigy yet? 
Looks very similar to a Staccato but is $1000 less. Gun review videos are going crazy for this new pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck

Rock185 said:


> My favorite, and only, Springfield
> View attachment 21789


That really looks awesome with those grips!


----------



## DataMan357

*My XDM Elite OSP 10mm. Today I just installed my TruGlo TFX Pro's; And Talon Pro grips.
I will NEVER sell or trade this gun. EVER. It is a BEAST. A beautiful one...








*


----------



## wirenut




----------



## Shipwreck

DataMan357 said:


> *My XDM Elite OSP 10mm. Today I just installed my TruGlo TFX Pro's; And Talon Pro grips.
> I will NEVER sell or trade this gun. EVER. It is a BEAST. A beautiful one...
> 
> View attachment 21853
> *



Great job!


----------



## Belt Fed

Took this one out this morning, wasn't too worried about the sighting in but i did get it hitting more center than this. was mainly going to see if it worked and if those sights hit way low like they did on the smith 10mm and they didn't. this one will be sporting a holosun 507 when the plate gets here.


----------



## Jester560

DataMan357 said:


> *Nice Camo..! Was this from the factory or did you customize this? Really sweet looking gun Jester...!!*


It is not factory. A good friend cerakoted it for me.

Tha KS for the compliment!


----------



## DataMan357

Belt Fed said:


> Took this one out this morning, wasn't too worried about the sighting in but i did get it hitting more center than this. was mainly going to see if it worked and if those sights hit way low like they did on the smith 10mm and they didn't. this one will be sporting a holosun 507 when the plate gets here.
> View attachment 21874


*Belt Fed: Where did you get those taller sights? Are they Springfield's or another brand?
That is a REALLY sweet looking gun; Even without the Red-Dot.....AK*


----------



## Belt Fed

DataMan357 said:


> *Belt Fed: Where did you get those taller sights? Are they Springfield's or another brand?
> That is a REALLY sweet looking gun; Even without the Red-Dot.....AK*


They came on it, i was worried they would hit really low. The 10mm S&W i have has the tall suppressor sights too and it hit about 8 inches low. i took them off and put some lower Dawson precision sights on it. but the gun is a joke. it hits all over the place. i need to send it back. 

Most of your plated guns with threaded barrels now have the suppressor sights. You might try Dawson Precision; they make taller sights but they will be fiber optic or tritium. i thing they do make a blackout rear too. I just looked and this looks like the tallest they have for the springfields

Dawson Precision Springfield XD/XDM Adjustable Sight Set - Black Rear & Black Front - Dawson Precision, Inc.


----------



## DataMan357

*I shot my XSD Elite 10mm 4.5 at the outdoor range I go to using a sandbag rest. My TruGlo TFX Pro's were dead on target. 15yds; POA-POI. The range officers were even watching behind me because of my shooting skills. I was using 180gr FMJ CCI Blazer Brass and Magtech's. I am REALLY happy and impressed with my gun. My first Springfield purchase; And more to come...*


----------



## Belt Fed

Hellcat OSP


----------



## Belt Fed




----------



## Javbike

My favorite Springfield and only one


----------



## Goldwing

GARRISON .45 ACP


----------



## Shipwreck

Javbike said:


> My favorite Springfield and only one
> View attachment 22345


 The very 1st 1911 I ever bought was in the late 1990s, and it was that same model in stainless.


----------



## Belt Fed




----------



## Shipwreck

Nice!


----------



## Belt Fed

Well it is a Springfield.


----------



## SSGN_Doc




----------

